
Thread Turns Facebook Friends into Dating Matchmakers - foppr
http://mashable.com/2009/09/01/thread/
======
quant18
That assumes the "inauthenticity" of dating sites is a bug rather than a
feature. They're not going to attract three groups which to me seem to be
almost the entire market:

1\. People looking to cheat on their partners with whom they have 50% overlap
in Facebook friends.

2\. Shy folks --- the ones who don't cold-approach women in meatspace and thus
prefer dating sites, are also the ones who are going to be too self-conscious
to announce to all their friends that they're looking online for dates.

3\. People who plain old want to date outside of their social cul-de-sac.

My most successful experiences with "online dating" has actually been with
friends of girls I met through language-exchange websites. Since all the other
guys on those sites only want to "learn" by gonadal osmosis, if you show even
a small amount of knowledge in the language, combined with active disinterest
in the girl, you come out smelling like a rose in comparison. Now if you can
figure out how to monetise THAT ...

